# Soapmaking forum?



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

This section is nice, but I have a _lot_ of questions and ideas. I've been looking for an all-soapmaking forum, but the ones I've found so far seem to be... well, defunct. So they aren't helpful. Does anyone know of a good (populated) soapmaking forum out there?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are a couple:

http://www.ilikesoap.com/index.php

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/

http://forums.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## PennyJ (Mar 31, 2008)

linn said:


> Here are a couple:
> 
> http://www.ilikesoap.com/index.php
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, ilikesoap.com is now non-existant. Just wanted to give you a heads-up.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

bummer about ilikesoap.

I have a Yahoo group, Tallow_Soapers


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, I think he got a job after graduating college so he is probably pretty busy.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

thesoapdishforum.com

thedishforum.com

soapdreamsandbeyond.net


I'm most active on thedishforum.com... but the last one is nice as well.

You will most likely need to register for any of the three.

Good Luck and Have Fun!


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

I also recommend the Dish... very active forum with tons and tons of great soaping info and also info about making other skincare stuff.


----------

